# Change of visa.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Two years ago i emigrated to SA where i married a SA lady and as a result i am now a temporary resident.
Being a pensioner and for personal reasons, i would like to know if it is possible to change this status to a pensioners visa.
Financially i am able to meet the criteria required.
Many thanks for any advice you are able to give.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This should help you:

A Retired Person's Permit can be applied for at any time. The Retired Person’s Permit is a temporary residence permit that can be issued to any person regardless of age who intends to retire in South Africa may it be on a continuous or seasonal basis.

	To qualify to apply for a Retired Person’s Permit the applicant will need to show that they have the sufficient financial means to support themselves while residing in South Africa.
	To meet the necessary financial requirements the applicant will need to show that they receive a monthly income of at least R20,000 per month through the following two ways.
•	The R20,000 must originate from abroad and can be shown through a pension, irrevocable annuity or a retirement account; or
•	The R20,000 can also be shown through a combination of assets such as rental income, investment income etc.

	The Retired Person’s Permit can be only applied a period longer than 3 months and up to a 4 years. The financial requirements are required to be met for the whole period (up to 4 years) that the applicant intends to reside in South Africa.
	The Retired Person’s Permit can be extended beyond the 4 year period as long the requirements are maintained.
	Any spouses or life partners intending to join the applicant will be required to meet the requirements and qualify to apply for the Retired Person’s Permit in their own right as the requirements are specific to an individual applicant.

*Important requirements:*
	The financial requirements must be certified by a charted accountant.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Many thanks for the information. As my pensions exceed the stated amount and are from the UK and for life, I will give that route some consideration


----------

